# The most extreme examples of procrastination thread



## Solar old (Oct 18, 2005)

So I have a senior thesis due. I actually took the course titled "Senior seminar" during last year's spring Semester (Jan-Jun '05) Everyone that was a senior has already graduated, and recieved their diploma. I walked with everyone at the graduation commencement ceremony. And yet... I have this freaking paper that was due in May. 

Currently my grade for the senior seminar is an incomplete. I have until the next semester begins before the grade becomes an "F" and I have to pay for the course all over again. I am currently jobless and without a diploma in hand, am planning to go to grad school. My Dad thinks that I am done with undergrad and that I have my degree.

Right now, I have the books for the Paper, but I haven't actually begun writing anything. 

Putting things off is a theme in my life: I haven't washed my car in 2 years. 
I have a broken rear tail light I've been meaning to fix for  a year and a half.
I have a load of dress pants I've been meaning to take to the dry cleaner for 4 months.

The list goes on.

I invite all procrastinators to do their best to trump my masterful game of post-poning life's events.

Bring it on.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Oct 18, 2005)

I have a book I've been meaning to finish reading, that I haven't read in 5 years.

I have a book I've been meaning to work on writing that I haven't touched for 3 years.

I've been trying to "get back to the gym" for 2 years.

I've been meaning to ask a girl out for about 8 years.

PS: The true procrastinators will put off replying to this thread for months to come.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 18, 2005)

I didnt ask this girl out for 6 years, never did and I never saw her again. 

I did my entire Senior and Junior papers 1 day before they were due and I got 2 A's. How did I get 2 A's? Well im just good like that. 

Ive been meaning to replay FF7 over again, even though its a great game, I just havent come around to it.


----------



## Keramachi (Oct 18, 2005)

I've been meaning to work on an english project.


----------



## Voynich (Oct 18, 2005)

Last year of highschool, I had my final paper due in December. I wrote it on the last day before the exams which was uhm... halfway June. I passed though.  

I was suppose to get a job and found a nice place to work, but I had to hand in my resume. Handed it in 3 months later...of course the job was already taken xD


----------



## SillyRabbit123 (Oct 18, 2005)

my history teacher assigned a project last month that was due last mon. i pretended i was sick so i could finish it and just started right now. i realized if i wanted a C i needed atleast a week but here i am on the comp. sigh.,,.,....oh ya! could u plz sign up for the non naruto fan club jappopaloozian?


----------



## JAPPO (Oct 18, 2005)

SillyRabbit123 said:
			
		

> my history teacher assigned a project last month that was due last mon. i pretended i was sick so i could finish it and just started right now. i realized if i wanted a C i needed atleast a week but here i am on the comp. sigh.,,.,....oh ya! could u plz sign up for the non naruto fan club jappopaloozian?


Only those with a weak heart may join. Anyway good luck with whatever this thread is about


----------



## numerrik (Oct 18, 2005)

how about the govener of the most liberal state in america trying to get sugar banned as a drug?


----------



## NarutardKK (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm supposed to be doing a group project that's due tomorrow but I'm sitting here typing this post instead....mind you it's a group project....

Not to mention procrastinating on my fanfics and story
Not to mention procrastinating on doing the dishes
Not to mention procrastinating on many many other things


----------



## Cyberwaste (Oct 18, 2005)

I waited 11 hours to post in this thread. 

You can't be a procrastinator, you started this thread in the *A.M.*! No real procrastinator wakes up before 1pm. ;-)


----------



## road_rash (Oct 18, 2005)

I do my friend's HW, who's at MUCH higher ranked classes then me, so I don't have ot do my HW >_>


----------



## Archssor (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't really procrastinate luckly...


----------



## ez (Oct 19, 2005)

I have a 15 Page report, along with a speech do Novemer first. I have not begun and I don't plan to anytime soon.  Curse my lazy ways!


----------



## crabman (Oct 19, 2005)

crazymoronx said:
			
		

> I've been trying to "get back to the gym" for 2 years.
> 
> I've been meaning to ask a girl out for about 8 years.



Ur just like me....... minus the "get back" to the gym part, i still need to get to it first.


----------



## camus (Oct 19, 2005)

I have Machine Dynamics homework and Applied Thermodynamics homework both do tomorrow and I have just started well not really since I'm posting this instead. looks like its going to be a long night and so the life of the procrastinator.


----------



## justafase (Oct 19, 2005)

There was this one ti


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Oct 19, 2005)

I once read a book, and wrote a 15 page essay the day before it was due.  The book was Joseph Andrews (the satrical comeback to the 18th century novel Pamela Andrews), and it wasn't a short read either.  When I told the teacher what I did, after he gave me an A ofcourse, he started laughing and was a little disapointed and proud at the same time :_


----------



## Kurairu (Oct 19, 2005)

I've been meaning to ask a certain girl out for 2 years, I'm missing 50% of the assignments in my Biology class 'cause I never got around to doing them.  My first huge repot I did in seventh grade.  We had the whole year to create a huge science experiment thing, I didn't research anything till the day before it was due and I ended up with a B.  I'd say that last one was the best one I ever did.​


----------



## ez (Oct 19, 2005)

Another one is, I've been planning to get in shape for about 10 years now...Guess what, I'm still not in shape!


----------



## Danny Lilithborne (Oct 20, 2005)

I put off life for almost 27 years because I was scared of old white guys with lab coats.


----------



## Tousenz (Oct 20, 2005)

I was supposed to change my sister diaper.


That was 16 years ago.


----------



## Tayuya (the banned one) (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm, usually I don't finish my games even though I can at anytime and I always do my homework the minute before it's due.


>_> And I always get good grades. Pathetic.


----------



## xeno (Oct 20, 2005)

My paper is due in class 10 hrs from now. . . . .I haven't started yet. . . . . . and yet I'm posting here. . . . . .


----------



## Ha-ri (Oct 20, 2005)

My english project's due in 14 hours and I need to read and summeries 14 short stories before then.


----------



## DaKeR (Oct 20, 2005)

I got a C-D today in a test....studied 10 minutes before


----------



## Niabingi (Oct 20, 2005)

I have been to two lectures since uni started as I just keep thinking to myself its not really important that I go in today I'll start seriously next week or tomorrow etc etc (I usually have this thought when im meant to leave the house)


----------



## SeruraRenge (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm sorry, I would have posted here ealier but....I just had so much to do!


----------



## chunks (Nov 22, 2005)

*BUMP*

Misery loves company.

My paper was due at 4pm today and I just started. (I want to stab myself.) Never started a major paper earlier than the night before. Never studied without cramming with an all-nighter. And I'm ALWAYS screwed when it comes to finals because we have self-scheduled exams so I tend to take all of them on the last day possible. But not this year!! I swear.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 22, 2005)

NaRetardo said:
			
		

> So I have a senior thesis due. I actually took the course titled "Senior seminar" during last year's spring Semester (Jan-Jun '05) Everyone that was a senior has already graduated, and recieved their diploma. I walked with everyone at the graduation commencement ceremony. And yet... I have this freaking paper that was due in May.
> 
> Currently my grade for the senior seminar is an incomplete. I have until the next semester begins before the grade becomes an "F" and I have to pay for the course all over again. I am currently jobless and without a diploma in hand, am planning to go to grad school. My Dad thinks that I am done with undergrad and that I have my degree.
> 
> ...




lol, i think i'm the biggest procrastinator!


I have like 15 RPG games that i bought and i still haven't play them, and i tell myself everyday, that i would start the next day playing, and never do.  To busy thinking how many hours would be spent and when the next game comes out.  

If i have a project due in a week, i get myself pumped saying how i'm going to organized my time and how i'm going to ace my presentation. I spent 6 days repeating that to myself, until i get a reality check in the night before the presentation.


Thanks god i ace them or i would be in deep shit.


I tell myself, i will read all the books that i bought during the summer vacation and then when the vacation come to an end, i remember that i wasn't able to read none of those books.


----------



## CWar (Nov 23, 2005)

I don't know about extreme, but all of my college work are finished an hour before class starts. The other hour for traveling. Best of all, it always gets about A-C range. Once I had a Geography essay 3 hours before class which I had totally forgotten. Everyone was saying how they worked days for it. Finished it up in that 3 hours. I was the highest in the class with an A+ LOL.

Another is guitar. I told myself that I will learn to play a guitar. Bought the guitar. But I was just too lazy to go buy the amp. It was only about 3 years later, today, I bought an amp, and learned to play the guitar.

And just today. I'm supposed to have my medical checkup 6 months ago, or I couldn't signup for next semester. I've just made an appointment today, and they were saying like it was supposed to be due the first week of 6 months ago.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Nov 23, 2005)

Lol, i bought a beretta a years ago, and to this day, i still haven't apply for my license


----------



## rimpelcut (Nov 23, 2005)

I haven't done any homework for 5 years of my 5 year school carreer.
I have done 5 years of skillfull procrastination.
I haven't returned any books borrowed from the school library, when they threatend with taking money from me I made a brilliant excuse that is so complicated to explain that I forgot it.
I was supposed to write this letter to a guy from africa that I had befriended, that was 6 years ago.
I borrowed a laptop from a guy, then moved to other side of the city and didn't give it back out of lazyness to call him. 3 years ago
My tv stands on a chair, for 4 years.
I will finish this post later.


----------



## A2L (Nov 24, 2005)

I was gonna think of a really great example of my procrastination... but i put it off for later and replied with this post.


----------



## Vo-chan (Nov 25, 2005)

I have to read 9 chapters that the min pages is prob 25-100, read two books that are 200 pages each, read a four page article then write a 5-6 page essay on that, then write another 2 page essay, and study for an exam.  It's funny cuz i had two months to do all this stuff and i have to find some way to finish all this before next week, but i know that's not going to happen


----------



## Sakura Kaijuu (Nov 25, 2005)

Since I was in middle school I've had a nasty habit of doing every major project the night before it was due (much to the annoyance of my parents).  Two years ago I didn't even start my summer reading projects until two weeks before school.  Except really I started in July and put off reading Tom Sawyer for a month.  And then I had a whole nother book to read and write about.  Badly.

I put off taking the SAT's for as long as I could, and wound up paying the late fee for registration every time I took them.  I didn't even look at colleges until December of my senior year, much to the worry and annoyance to the people I babysit for (they're like my other parents).  I meant to apply to other colleges.  I didn't.  But then I got into my crazy art school and got a partial scholarship for a portfolio I threw together the night before my portfolio review.

I have successfully put off writing all my papers for my English class this year until the night before they're due.  And I've managed to put off doing my art projects until the night before they're due.  And it's a lot harder to bs a project than it is to bs a paper.

In addition to procrastinating my scholastic endeavors, I'm also putting off writing my fanfics (much to the dismay of my readers) and writing my comics.

At this very second I'm putting off getting dressed (yay pj's!), going back to my school to get my project to work it, and even finishing this post.  There's a really excited old guy talking about geography on tv.  And it's interesting.

I heart procrastinatornessship.  And made up words.  I can't remember anything else right now.  There's too much in the list.


----------



## Robotkiller (Nov 25, 2005)

NaRetardo said:
			
		

> So I have a senior thesis due. I actually took the course titled "Senior seminar" during last year's spring Semester (Jan-Jun '05) Everyone that was a senior has already graduated, and recieved their diploma. I walked with everyone at the graduation commencement ceremony. And yet... I have this freaking paper that was due in May.
> 
> Currently my grade for the senior seminar is an incomplete. I have until the next semester begins before the grade becomes an "F" and I have to pay for the course all over again. I am currently jobless and without a diploma in hand, am planning to go to grad school. My Dad thinks that I am done with undergrad and that I have my degree.
> 
> ...



Shouldnt you be doing your paper now?

I'm the same way with any homework that I get I just tell myself that i'll get to it later but later never comes.:sad


----------



## Kaki (Nov 27, 2005)

I was driving through a cattle ranch and I procrastinated pushing the breaks......


----------



## Rui (Nov 28, 2005)

Before, when I hate to do something, I really hate it. But when I start enjoying, it doesn't need to be done. 

I brought food for my cat, but i didn't feed him.

I wanted to start Front Mission 3 again getting all skills, but the CD broke so I never got all skills.

(Back the old days...)


----------

